# What is YOUR best feature?



## Hilly (May 27, 2007)

Howdy yall, 

As I was driving home from the gym today, I got to thinking about what people have said about features they like about me. Its such a feel good moment when you get that sweet compliment. 

What features do you get complimented?

I hope this post brings a smile to someones face as they realize how beautiful we all are


----------



## semtexgirl (May 27, 2007)

Nice idea for a thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! I would say my cheekbones get the most compliments.


----------



## Shimmer (May 27, 2007)

My eyes


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 28, 2007)

my eyes.


----------



## Michelle3 (May 28, 2007)

My skin and eye shape


----------



## aziajs (May 28, 2007)

My eyes.


----------



## faifai (May 28, 2007)

My hair, my eyes/lashes, my cheekbones.


----------



## MACisME (May 28, 2007)

my eyes and/or lips


----------



## lotus (May 28, 2007)

my lips and my smile


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (May 28, 2007)

My eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there Blue with green inside...kind of thing.
It was my smile until i got my tongue pierced.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (May 28, 2007)

my eyes -- i have a deep crease for an asian


----------



## jess98765 (May 28, 2007)

my skin and my smile


----------



## mommamacgurl (May 28, 2007)

lips and eyes


----------



## spectrolite (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_lips and eyes_

 
What she said


----------



## Hilly (May 28, 2007)

two guys told me my eyebrows


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 28, 2007)

*HMM

I would have to say my lips and my hair (and my husband is FOREVER telling me he loves my nose: but I guess I would have to say he is partial
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*


----------



## Bernadette (May 28, 2007)

My skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2007)

My lips, the colour of my hair and my eyebrows (not because they're particularly well shaped, but because they're crazy expressive).


----------



## GreekChick (May 28, 2007)

My eyebrows, and eyelashes.


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 29, 2007)

Face - it used to be my skin, not my eyes
rest of me- legs, 15 years of figure skating will do that for you


----------



## vchen (May 29, 2007)

I get complimented on my nose a lot. I personally dislike it because I have the asian nose, flat and fat. 

My lips.


----------



## juli (May 29, 2007)

Skin and Hair.


----------



## Raerae (May 29, 2007)

Legs for me.


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 29, 2007)

I have a huge butt....but I get complimented on it!


----------



## june19th (May 29, 2007)

I wish it was my skin, but I gotta say eyes/eyelashes!


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 29, 2007)

Used to be my skin and hair...now just hair.  My face has gone insane since I've been pregnant.  INSANE!


----------



## melaniumom (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_Used to be my skin and hair...now just hair. My face has gone insane since I've been pregnant. INSANE!_

 

awwww......I feel your pain. Same thing happened to me with both my pregnancies. I had PERFECT skin before I got pregnant.... I mean PERFECT!  It has never been the same since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The best thing you can do is keep it clean, you may want to switch to an oil free moisturizer if you aren't already using one, get yourself a water based hydrating mask (Aveda has a good one), make sure to exfoliate regularly and try steaming your face every once in a while to clear any junk out.... it's very relaxing and feels really good!

Anyhoo... back to the question at hand. Before I would have said cheekbones, but I have gained so much weight you can hardly find them anymore! LOL  I'll go with eyebrows/brow bones.


----------



## user79 (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_two guys told me my eyebrows_

 
lol same! I really like my eyebrows though so it's all good. I also get complimented on my eyes and my hair.


----------



## n_c (May 29, 2007)

I get compliments on my eyes but I think my lips are nice


----------



## Calhoune (May 29, 2007)

I get most compliments on my lips and smile. After that it's eyes (shape) and my coloring.


----------



## gracetre123 (May 30, 2007)

nice thread..

I wish I could say my skin...jajaja, but nooottt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but always my hair and my eyes, and ...my eyebrows...


----------



## ArabianBeauty (May 30, 2007)

I get complimented on my skin (all the time!), dimple, lips, and curves


----------



## iLust (May 30, 2007)

I get most compliments on my hips/waist/butt and my smile.


----------



## GemmaAntonia (May 31, 2007)

I get alot of compliments on my eyes, skin & butt.

Personally I'd just say my skin.


----------



## thestarsfall (Jun 2, 2007)

My eyes always get compliments, but I have had other odd compliments about various features....

My dad randomly said that I had a nice nose while we were in the middle of eating dinner.

Best compliment though has been when my oral/facial surgeon said that ppl pay for bottom lips like mine.  Haha...

That and then all the compliments I get on my hair whenever I have it weird colours...


----------



## milamonster (Jun 6, 2007)

my eyes and smile


----------



## M*A*C*LOVER (Jun 6, 2007)

My skin,i have never had a spot EVER i drink water and dont use to much crap on my face as i think sometimes less is more.Oh and ALWAYS remove my make up no matter how drunk i am.hehe

x


----------



## sexypuma (Jun 6, 2007)

I usually get compliments on my legs, butt and lips.


----------



## micky_mouse (Jun 6, 2007)

it use to be my smile but i dont smile much so that went away

now its my eyes,hair,waist,legs,and my skin

never got one on my chest..i think thats cause i am small and my eyebrows eek there getting better


----------



## thestarsfall (Jun 6, 2007)

oh yeah...as for body:

Hands, feet and BOOBIES!!!!
Many ppl have told me I have nice feet, and that I have cute hands...

I actually had this guy who kept adding me to msn who had a foot fetish who would just try to get me to talk about my feet...it was creepy and I blocked him...

I love my boobs, and many ppl compliment them...haha mainly my boyfriend though...38F/DD so yeah...


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 7, 2007)

facial: lips. lol.. They are the only ones that ALWAYS cooperate with me. lol...

and well.. My bf seems to really like my butt and my boobs. I'm only a 36B, but I guess they fit my little frame well. lol... BUT, if I could make them a bit bigger, I would!


----------



## *_* (Jul 6, 2007)

Eyelashes ... and that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess something is better than nothing lol


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 8, 2007)

personally, I love my cheekbones and my lips...and when they agree with me, my brows. 

my guy friends always say they like my eyes and my smile,
and my girl friends apparently want my boobs.

...no good comes out of big boobs.
only back problems and weak knees...makes me feel so
old. >.>!!!


----------



## Miss World (Jul 8, 2007)

my face ^_^  according to a lot of people I know.. but I say my eyes, nose & lips


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Aug 10, 2007)

My hourglass figure....but even if you got it, finding clothes is a whole different question.  It is so hard to find clothes that are big enough for my boobs, small enough for my waist, and then wide enough for my big hips without being big in the leg area too.  When I do find clothes that work, though, they really work, and I feel confident and good about my body.  Thanks for this thread idea and for giving me a confidence boost!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_two guys told me my eyebrows_

 
you do have pretty sweet brows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in the past week i've gotten compliments on my eyes and smile.

as far as body, i get complimented on my legs alot. people don't realize that extremely long, thin legs are really a pain in the ass. i can NEVER find pants that fit properly.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 12, 2007)

I get compliments mainly on my eyes, lips, nose and teeth. 

I think my best feature are my lips.

It's hard to decide. Haha.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 12, 2007)

Eyes and boobs


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 12, 2007)

I get complimented a lot on my skin and cheek bones.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Aug 12, 2007)

i think it's my eyes, but people tell me it's my lips more, which is ironic, weird to me b/c i also get made fun of b/c of my lips ALL the time b/c they're so big. . . but the same ppl who constantly make fun of them tell me theyre my best feature! (what gives?) lol

so eyes & lips i guess


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 16, 2007)

Face:
I'd have to say my lips

Body:
I get compliments on my boobs and my bum, although I wish both were smaller haha


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 16, 2007)

.......


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 16, 2007)

People say they like my eyes, they are almond-shaped and dark grey...I think they like dead fishes eyes!
I personally like my skin...it's clear and translucent.


----------



## righteothen (Aug 16, 2007)

eyebrows and lips


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 16, 2007)

my FEET! lol.  but seriously, they're uber cute, i swear...

edit:  ok, so i thought this was about what _we_ thought we liked about ourselves... my b.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 16, 2007)

_Eyelashes =)
They are super thick and long, and apparently not everyone has as nice lashes... or so say the ladies at the MAC store, I'm blessed haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 16, 2007)

hmm most people say something about my eye shape or my smile/lips
i hate my lips though they're disproportionally huge!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 16, 2007)

I get told about my skin and hair a lot.  I don't really consider that my features really.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 16, 2007)

None!!


----------



## Calhoune (Aug 16, 2007)

I guess those I get the most compliments on:

Hair and lips


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzkrizzlerocks* 

 
_None!!_

 
Don't be so modest...We've all got a lil' something


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_Don't be so modest...We've all got a lil' something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hmmm, my eyes i guess.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 20, 2007)

i dont really get too many compliments actually. I'm gonna compliment myself and say my eyebrows


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 20, 2007)

Eyes and smile.


----------



## macface (Aug 20, 2007)

my lips and butt.


----------



## ratmist (Aug 20, 2007)

Lips, eyes, and skin.  Once got told I had a 'blowjob mouth'.  I was drunk, so I took it as a compliment.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2007)

well boys say i have a nice butt and girls envy say they envy my hair


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Aug 21, 2007)

from guys i get i have very nice thick legs, they love my lips, and my toes 
(they are kind of long like monkey fingers, but they are still pretty)


----------



## vica (Aug 21, 2007)

my lips


----------



## Marielle001 (Aug 21, 2007)

From girls- my eyebrows! They are always asking me where I get them done. I do them myself =) And also my boobs. 

From guys- probably thinking "boobs" but they say smile and eyes.


----------



## ToxicAllure (Aug 21, 2007)

The most common compliment I get from everyone is my eyes. Everyone says they are super blue.

Guys always compliment my rack and my booty.
Girls always compliment my eyebrows and hair
And my guy always brags about my hips and legs....and everything else. He's my biggest ego-boosting cheerleader. Haha.

So whats the weirdest compliment anyones ever gotten?

I had some guy in Wal-Mart compliment my clavicals and some lady once said I had nice ears. Lol.


----------



## kenmei (Aug 22, 2007)

My cheeks and lips. Someone once came up to me just to tell me that I had such a "happy face" when I smiled. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Made my day.


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Aug 30, 2007)

My eyes and my smile.


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 31, 2007)

My eyes and my skin.


----------



## L281173 (Sep 2, 2007)

My chocolate complexion
My almond shaped eyes
My lips
My eyebrows

People admire my ability to wear such a large array of makeup colors against my complexion.  Many sales associates at numerous makeup counters are amazed at my ability to wear colors.


----------



## nunu (Sep 6, 2007)

the shape of my eyes n my eyelashes


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jan 20, 2008)

I get most compliments on my body shape, hair, and eye shape. But what I like about myself are my lashes and eye shape. My face skin is terrible!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 20, 2008)

All my friends say I have great boobs. I like them now but I'm sure in 10 years when they sag so much that I can throw them over my shoulder I wont be saying that. I guess since my lips are big people say they're nice. And my skin. but thats it!


----------



## revinn (Jan 20, 2008)

Probably the color/texture of my hair, my ribcage ( I know, that sounds weird, but it's true ) and maybe my eyelashes.


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Usually its my eyes, lashes and smile =]


----------

